# Key Lime Pie (A.K.A. My Lazy Cheesecake recipe)



## DarrenSwerid (Feb 10, 2012)

2 cups Graham Wafer Crumbs
2 Tbsp Granulated Sugar
½ cup Melted Butter
250 grams Cream Cheese
One 300 mL can Condensed Milk
&#8531; cup Key Lime Juice **
250 mL Sour Cream

** can substitute for other fruit juices, I normally use regular lime juice but I have used Blood orange juice. I have even put in Bailey's and other drinks for a different taste.

Crust
 Preheat oven to 350°
 Combine crumbs, sugar and butter. Mix well.
 Press into 10 inch pie plate.
 Bake 20 minutes or until golden brown. Cool.

Filling
 Mix cream cheese and condensed milk until smooth.
 Blend in lime juice.
 Beat in sour cream until smooth.
 Pour into cooled crust and chill for 2 hours.
 May garnish with lime peel.


----------



## jm2hill (Feb 10, 2012)

Where's the pictures!

I have lots of baking to do this weekend!


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks appreciate the recipe


----------



## ajhuff (Feb 10, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh! Mixed units mixed units! :bashhead:

Sounds tasty nonetheless. 

-AJ


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 10, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh! Mixed units mixed units! :bashhead:
> 
> Sounds tasty nonetheless.
> 
> -AJ



Hahaha. 
Thanks for posting!


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 10, 2012)

250 grams ~ 1/2 lb
300 ml ~ 1 1/4 C
250 ml ~ 1 cup

Close enough for government work.


----------



## DarrenSwerid (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry! I put the units as I buy them so I remember how much! 

No pictures. On a diet so I can't make some of my favorite recipes. 

But when I am done.....


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 11, 2012)

i don't know if i said it , but welcome!


----------



## DarrenSwerid (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you Sachem Allison!


----------



## jmforge (Feb 24, 2012)

Not feeling the love for the sour cream and cream cheese, but I am a traditionalist when it comes to Key Lime pie. The biggest fight you get down here is cracker crumb crust vs. regular pie crust and whipped cream vs. meringue. I prefer crackers and whipped cream. Jimmy Buffett goes the piecrust/meringue route in his restaurant, but he is from Biloxi, so what does he know?:biggrin: Eagle Brand sweetened condensed milk is required and real Key Lime juice, which was not readily available even in Florida until a scant couple of decades ago, makes all of the difference. Persian limes just don't do the trick.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 25, 2012)

******* said:


> Not feeling the love for the sour cream and cream cheese, but I am a traditionalist when it comes to Key Lime pie. The biggest fight you get down here is cracker crumb crust vs. regular pie crust and whipped cream vs. meringue. I prefer crackers and whipped cream. Jimmy Buffett goes the piecrust/meringue route in his restaurant, but he is from Biloxi, so what does he know?:biggrin: Eagle Brand sweetened condensed milk is required and real Key Lime juice, which was not readily available even in Florida until a scant couple of decades ago, makes all of the difference. Persian limes just don't do the trick.



Oh no no no no! Purists have it naked or with a sweetened sour cream topping. Whipped cream or meringue is just WRONG! (Graham cracker crust & eagle brand milk are right on, tho.) And depends on where you are in Florida as far as key lime availability goes. Lots of key lime trees were found in south Florida for several decades--at least until the citrus canker police came through. One good thing about key limes--one of the only types of citrus you can grow from seed and end up with something like the parent.


----------



## jmforge (Feb 25, 2012)

Okay, that is an oddball topping. LOL. Naked is also an acceptable option. You are right about the limes. My mother has had a big key lime tree in her back yard since she moved to Tampa in 1988 and both of my brothers have planted them at their houses. The original tree, which was plated "young" has finally slowed down after 23 years, but she planted two more about 10 years back. When we moved to Miami in 1968, key lime groves were a rare bird indeed outside of the Keys and the odd small stand of trees in Homestead/Florida City. it wasn't until the pie caught on outside of south Florida that people really started growing them in larger numbers. Today, the trees can be bought at pretty much any nursery in the citrus belt. As for my original comments, I was just teasing. We do see Key Lime cheesecake down here too.QUOTE=Lucretia;84762]Oh no no no no! Purists have it naked or with a sweetened sour cream topping. Whipped cream or meringue is just WRONG! (Graham cracker crust & eagle brand milk are right on, tho.) And depends on where you are in Florida as far as key lime availability goes. Lots of key lime trees were found in south Florida for several decades--at least until the citrus canker police came through. One good thing about key limes--one of the only types of citrus you can grow from seed and end up with something like the parent.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 25, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Oh no no no no! Purists have it naked or with a sweetened sour cream topping. Whipped cream or meringue is just WRONG! (Graham cracker crust & eagle brand milk are right on, tho.) And depends on where you are in Florida as far as key lime availability goes. Lots of key lime trees were found in south Florida for several decades--at least until the citrus canker police came through. One good thing about key limes--one of the only types of citrus you can grow from seed and end up with something like the parent.



I'm with you on the naked part, but sweetened sour cream? No thanks.


----------



## ejd53 (Feb 25, 2012)

******* said:


> Not feeling the love for the sour cream and cream cheese, but I am a traditionalist when it comes to Key Lime pie. The biggest fight you get down here is cracker crumb crust vs. regular pie crust and whipped cream vs. meringue. I prefer crackers and whipped cream. Jimmy Buffett goes the piecrust/meringue route in his restaurant, but he is from Biloxi, so what does he know?:biggrin: Eagle Brand sweetened condensed milk is required and real Key Lime juice, which was not readily available even in Florida until a scant couple of decades ago, makes all of the difference. Persian limes just don't do the trick.



:goodpost: My favorite key lime pie came from a place on Longboat Key (Sarasota) called Moore's Stone Crab restaurant and they used cracker crumbs and whipped cream. Can still taste the crab claws and the pie, yum.


----------

